

Ask HN: How did you measure your year 2014? - tapan_k

Did you use a framework to measure how you did at end of a year?
======
shakeel_mohamed
For 2013 & 2014 I used the questionnaire from Napoleon Hill's "Think and Grow
Rich". It was interesting to see my responses from last year compared to this
year. The list can be found here: [http://www.stephenfrasier.com/blog/self-
development/grow-ric...](http://www.stephenfrasier.com/blog/self-
development/grow-rich-28-questions/)

